# Grocery shopping in Aruba



## mlwlpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have suggestions on Grocery stores?  Kung Fui Supermarket vs Ling and Sons?  Thank you


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 8, 2012)

We always go to Ling & Sons.  Pretty centrally located to all the resorts.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 8, 2012)

We go to Ling and Sons and then to Hong Kong (?) which is a block away to get the few things that we can not get at Ling and Sons.  I do no cooking there so we are only picking up breakfast foods, snacks and water.


----------



## bww (Aug 8, 2012)

We're going first week of September, good to know. To bad there's no Wegmans!!


----------



## mlwlpt (Aug 8, 2012)

Ilene13  you sound like me!


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 8, 2012)

bww said:


> We're going first week of September, good to know. To bad there's no Wegmans!!



From one Wegmans shopper to another I'm glad they are not in Aruba, I might want to cook.


----------



## Lee55 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ling & Sons. We usually make several trips.


----------



## webgriffins (Aug 14, 2012)

*My choice - Ling & Sons*

Ling & Sons has the best selection & price I think.
 I have been going to Aruba for several years and this year was my first visit to Ling & Sons.
I always shopped at the Certified Grocery, Kung Fu and Super Food.  Although I still shop at the them for "special items"  they carry, I prefer Ling & Sons for the bulk of my shopping. They are ALL near each other...I take the Divi Shuttle to the end, and then walk from one to the other, not far, (I get my cardio workout in, so I can sit at the beach/pool without guilt).


----------



## Harmina (Aug 17, 2012)

*Aruba grocery store hours?*

It's been a while since we've been to Aruba....are the grocery stores open on Sunday? What time does Ling close on Saturday?


----------



## Lee55 (Aug 17, 2012)

Harmina said:


> It's been a while since we've been to Aruba....are the grocery stores open on Sunday? What time does Ling close on Saturday?



Lings hours: Monday to Saturday 8:00am to 8:00pm, Sundays 9:00am to 1:00pm


----------



## Harmina (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much....


----------



## IngridN (Aug 17, 2012)

Lings & Sons carries more 'American' brands than the others as well as having the best veggie/fruit selection. Hong King is more Dutch oriented. We do most of our shopping at Lings but hit the others if Lings is out of whatever we need.

Ingrid


----------



## mazzonetv (Sep 3, 2012)

We just returned from 2 weeks at the surf club and had ling and sons deliver all of our food to our room. My wife contacted them about a week before we arrived. When we checked in around 2pm - our food was already in our room.  Our flight landed at 1:30 and by 3 I was in the pool!


----------



## Squan66 (Sep 3, 2012)

We too do the majority of our shopping at Lings.  Kong Fui is closer to the Surf Club but they just don't have the variety.  I have also heard good things about Chengs.  I may have to give them a try in February


----------

